# CT Casino Herf in September?



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Anyone interested? I can do Saturday or Sunday 22/23rd or Sunday the 30th, although I hesitate to book Sundays during football season...


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm free the weekend of the 29/30th. Pretty much any time is good for me. Is there going to be any sushi involved?


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

What's a herf without sushi!!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I am in (with or without the wife's permission)! I think the 29/30th would be better for me... :ss


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Looks like the 29th/30th is shaping up, although I can't really do the 29th - have tickets to a show that night. 30th would probably be better as they have all you can eat sushi on Sundays...


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Right now the 30th looks good to me.


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

if work doesn't bend me over at the last minute, i'm in.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

My arm can be twisted.

My have to take the new fiance though............


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Looks good for the 30th so far, I might actualy be able to pull this one off.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Does anyone here play golf? Anyone interested in playing? There is a not too frustrating course a few exits beyond the casino on 395, if you are headed north, called River Ridge.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

The 30th is a definite possibility for me.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

bmagin320 said:


> if work doesn't bend me over at the last minute, i'm in.


coming out to the burbs? Give me a call if you want to train it out to New Haven and you can ride with me from there, and smoke in the car of course.

there was also some question as to location - we generally meet at Lucky's Lounge at Mohegan Sun. They have some pretty good food if we feel like staying there, some pretty waitresses, and, best of all, we can smoke there. In the past we've taken a bit of a trip out for sushi when people get hungry - there's a stellar place about 5 minutes drive from the casino.

So far Sunday the 30th seems to be leading by a pretty large margin. I'm ok with it as the Skins have a bye that week...


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

So far:

1. Malik23
2. Ghostrider
3. Dunng
4. Sevieray
5. Bmagin320
6. RPB67
7. Stig
8. OpusEx?
9. Newcigarz?
Any other attendees?

If everyone comes, this would be a nice group.

Current plan is Sunday, September 30th at Lucky's Lounge in the Mohegan Sun Casino.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

:ss


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

The 30th may work for me as well.

Why have we not heard from FPKjr?


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

onlyonerm said:


> The 30th may work for me as well.
> 
> Why have we not heard from FPKjr?


Dunno. I'll send him a PM and give him a call over the weekend.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

PM'd Frank the other day... He might have a conflict and is checking on it. :ss


And he is watching me right now...

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 2 (2 members and 0 guests)
dunng, fpkjr


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

dunng said:


> PM'd Frank the other day... He might have a conflict and is checking on it. :ss
> 
> And he is watching me right now...
> 
> ...


Yeah I know about his potential conflict, I smoked with him yesterday. Figured I would post the question here to see if a little peer pressure would get him to find out if he can make it or not.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey Guys. Sorry I haven't fully commited to this yet. I will know this weekend 
for sure. What would be the meet up time?


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Hey Guys. Sorry I haven't fully commited to this yet. I will know this weekend
> for sure. What would be the meet up time?


I'd say 12 or 1, and planning to stay into the early evening at least.


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

dunng said:


> And he is watching me right now...
> 
> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 2 (2 members and 0 guests)
> dunng, fpkjr


:r

I'm clear so far. The only hurdle is the wife when you've been together for 23 years getting away for the day is never an issue.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

fpkjr said:


> :r
> 
> I'm clear so far. The only hurdle is the wife when you've been together for 23 years getting away for the day is never an issue.


Glad to hear you should be making it out.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Anyone if this place cards?


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Anyone if this place cards?


I haven't seen them card anyone in the afternoon. In the evening it gets more crowded, and they do have a couple guys standing at the entrance checking. So if you get there early enough, shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm going to go look at a calendar


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

fpkjr said:


> :r
> 
> I'm clear so far. The only hurdle is the wife when you've been together for 23 years getting away for the day is never an issue.


Looks like I am in as well.

All looks good so far. :ss


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey guys as of right now I'm in. :ss


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm in too.....


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

stevieray said:


> I'm in too.....


Be a pleasure meeting all the people I have not met.

Probably making the trip with the Fiance and having dinner as well as doing some.............gambling.

I think I am staying over night as well.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> Be a pleasure meeting all the people I have not met.
> 
> Probably making the trip with the Fiance and having dinner as well as doing some.............gambling.
> 
> I think I am staying over night as well.


 "High Roller" :ss


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> I think I am staying over night as well.


I'm glad someone thinking ahead, now we'll have a place to hang out before dinner.. :tu


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Looks like I'm not going to make this. Have to head out of town for the month of Oct. May be time for another when I get back?


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Quiver in fear beeeatches....the Mac may be able to make this one!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> Quiver in fear beeeatches....the Mac may be able to make this one!


Please................:tu

I will definately be there if this is true.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

PaulMac said:


> Quiver in fear beeeatches....the Mac may be able to make this one!


Sweet!

Reminder: This weekend, Sunday Sept 30th, 12:00 PM at Lucky's Lounge, Mohegan Sun Casino.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Malik23 said:


> Reminder: This weekend, Sunday Sept 30th, 12:00 PM at Lucky's Lounge, Mohegan Sun Casino.


anybody else planning to attend?


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

ghostrider said:


> Looks like I'm not going to make this. Have to head out of town for the month of Oct. May be time for another when I get back?


Didn't see this before, must have scrolled too fast. We'll miss you Drew, and have a drink, a stick, and oogle a waitress in your honor.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

stevieray said:


> anybody else planning to attend?


I'll be there. :ss


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Malik23 said:


> Didn't see this before, must have scrolled too fast. We'll miss you Drew, and have a drink, a stick, and oogle a waitress in your honor.


and don't forget, Look...they're red now!

I'm heading to the sunny Caribbean for a month. I'll smoke a stick, have a drink, and ogle the scantily clad ladies in your honor as well :ss


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

gonna try to get a sitter, then its a go. pete, you got a list of attendees?


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

1. Malik23
2. Dunng
3. Sevieray
4. Bmagin320
5. RPB67
6. Stig
7. OpusEx?
8. Newcigarz?
9. onlyonerm
10. Paulmac
11. fpkjr

As of last read through the thread.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

1. Malik23
2. Dunng
3. Stevieray
4. Bmagin320
5. RPB67
6. Stig
7. OpusEx?
8. Newcigarz?
9. onlyonerm
10. Paulmac
11. fpkjr


had to add fix my name


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

1. Malik23
2. Dunng
3. Stevieray
4. Bmagin320
5. RPB67
6. Stig
7. OpusEx?
8. Newcigarz
9. onlyonerm
10. Paulmac
11. fpkjr

Took the Question Mark off mine. I'll be there.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sounds good. Look forward to seeing you all there tomorrow.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks like a great line-up of BOTL's!! You're sure in for an excellent time and some excellent smokes too!! Wish I could be there...have to catch a flight tomorrow! Have fun!! :tu :ss


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

My attendance is in question due to the expected arrival of my new nephew... It's looking like I will be stuck doing family stuff. Smoke one for me! :ss


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

i am real down that i can't make this one, sorry pete - i was lookin forward to herfin with ya again. hopefully sometime soon. brian


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

I'll see you guys at the herf around 1pm


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

PaulMac said:


> Quiver in fear beeeatches....the Mac may be able to make this one!





RPB67 said:


> Please................:tu
> 
> I will definately be there if this is true.


PaulMac was definately at the herf and we missed you yesterday Richard.
Hope to finally meet you one day at another herf.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Yesterdays casino herf was great. It was cool getting together with everybody. 
Tony (newcigarz) thanks for the AVO LE 05 and the LFD. Pete (Malik23) thanks for the Nording and MB1 and for helping me find my way back to my car. PaulMac.....thanks for the VR and the ERDM that was *21 years older *than my son :tu Frank (fpkjr) you were right..as I'm typing this I can still taste the pizza 

Thanks for a great time everybody...can't wait until the next herf!!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Had a great time Guys! Thank you all for the amazing smokes and the good company. I can't wait to do it again. :tu


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

any Pics??


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

The Mum said:


> any Pics??


Sorry, somehow everyone's cameras seemed to stay at home that day. Stig always brings his, but he was not able to make it.


----------

